# Message at end of text message when texting Iphone 6



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I am using Iphone 6 and whenever I send a text message to someone.
The recipient get the message plus underneath what is including the brackets and text inside it.

Like-

(sent with Balloons)

and

(sent with Slam Effect)

How do I disable these messages in with the brackets which get sent each time to recipients I text to ?
It is like a signature at the end, but I didn't choose to sent it.


Thanks


Zhong


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You must be sending messages to a individual who is using a phone other than a newer iPhone.

The iPhone reads your text messages, so when it reads (Sent with balloons) in the body, it will display balloons on the screen. Android and Windows phones have no understand of what this is. So, it leaves the text in place.

If you do not want the individual to see this text, you shouldn't be sending them this effect on the iPhone.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

https://www.pcworld.com/article/2052156/how-to-change-your-email-signature-on-your-smartphone.html


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

How do I disable sending them this effect on the iPhone 6 ?
I didn't enable any effect to send in the first place yet the text message(s) are added at the end of the message which I send to recipient who has an Iphone 3GS.

Thanks

Zhong



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You must be sending messages to a individual who is using a phone other than a newer iPhone.
> 
> The iPhone reads your text messages, so when it reads (Sent with balloons) in the body, it will display balloons on the screen. Android and Windows phones have no understand of what this is. So, it leaves the text in place.
> 
> If you do not want the individual to see this text, you shouldn't be sending them this effect on the iPhone.


----------

